
Amazon data usage on mobile devices strictly prohibited - stakent
http://www.alwinhoogerdijk.com/2010/01/31/making-collectorzcom-amazon-free/
======
otakucode
Amazon is doing a great job to make sure that not only are they not
represented in the mobile space, but that when they decide they want to be, it
will have been so poisoned that no one will want to deal with them.

------
natemartin
Does this mean that any _webapp_ that uses Amazon's API is prohibited, if
someone loads it from their iPhone?

So technically then, any use of the Amazon's API is prohibited. Great decision
guys!

------
pistoriusp
I wonder if anyone is working on an open database of books, movies and
music...

It might be interesting to work on something like this.

~~~
nfnaaron
If you want to know what's in the world's libraries, including probably your
own, and your mom's:

<http://www.worldcat.org/>

At the top is a search for:

    
    
      [Everything] [Books] [CDs] [DVDs] [Articles]
    

Under that is a link to "Put WorldCat on your mobile phone."

There's a collection of tools, including an API.

You can use a bookmarklet to go from "product on page you're on now" to
"details of product in the library."

<http://www.oclc.org/news/announcements/announcement333.htm>

~~~
blasdel
The OCLC data is absolutely not open: <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/oclcscam>

------
jp_sc
They can't access Amazon from any mobile devices directly, but they could make
the app query their servers and call the Amazon API from there (and even
caching the results). Am I wrong?

~~~
protomyth
Yep, you are wrong. Delicious Monster didn't query directly from the iPhone,
but it still violated the TOS because it used the data gathered by the desktop
version on the iPhone. So the TOS states "No using data from Amazon on a
mobile device".

------
NathanKP
I wonder why they don't want the Amazon API used on mobile devices? That makes
no sense at all.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe they don't want you to go into a shop and look at the Amazon reviews,
then buy the book in the shop.

~~~
Luc
I did this today - they have an iPhone-optimized website.

~~~
trezor
They even have an iPhone app.

------
jrockway
Time to write an open-source mobile app that uses Amazon's API.

~~~
felixc
What for? If your idea is to have an app that they can't "pin" on anyone in
particular, you're missing the fact that you need an API key for access, and
_that_ can certainly be disabled.

